
Show HN: Textflix – A prototype using transfer learning for NLP - chrjs
https://textflix.fastforwardlabs.com/
======
chrjs
Hi HN!

We recently released Textflix, a prototype app using transfer learning to
apply sentiment analysis to old movie reviews. We wrote about it here:
[https://experiments.fastforwardlabs.com/log/textflix-
report/](https://experiments.fastforwardlabs.com/log/textflix-report/)

The baseline algorithm used is available as a scikit-learn class here:
[https://github.com/fastforwardlabs/nbsvm](https://github.com/fastforwardlabs/nbsvm)

Hope this is useful or fun for someone!

Thanks, Chris @ Cloudera Fast Forward Labs

